# Adoption et Protection animale > Les Adoptés et Sortis d'affaire ! > En Attente de Confirmation >  Nounours, né en 2019

## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Informations sur l'animal


*Type:* Chien croisé
						
						
*Sexe:* Mâle






Situation actuelle







 




N° DE PUCE : 250268780246607

NOM : NOUNOURS

RACE : X ÉPAGNEUL TIBÉTAIN

SEXE : MÂLE

DATE DE NAISSANCE (APPROXIMATIVE) : 01/01/2019

POIDS :

POINT SANTÉ :

SON ORIGINE : NOUNOURS ET SON FRÈRE MOUSTIQUE ONT ÉTÉ RETIRÉS SUITE A MAUVAIS TRAITEMENT

SON COMPORTEMENT : NOUNOURS A BESOIN DE TEMPS CAR IL EST ACTUELLEMENT CRAINTIF, DANS LIDÉAL NOUS AIMERIONS LE PLACER AVEC SON FRÈRE.  NOUS PRIVILÉGIERONS UN PLACEMENT EN MAISON AVEC JARDIN EN MILIEU RURAL

Nounours est devenu un adorable pot de colle, il est très demandeur de câlins, il adore être dans les bras ou sur les genoux. En revanche ne supporte pas de rester seul du fait de son passe, sa famille d'accueil travaille dessus, quand la famille d'accueil est présente il est très calme et dort sur son siège, Nounours est très gourmand et peut voler la nourriture, il est propre, la marche en laisse est en cours d'acquisition.

Sa famille daccueil fait du renforcement positif et commence à lui apprendre les ordres de base, Nounours évolue bien mais il a encore besoin de temps pour oublier son passé.

Moustique et Nounours sont ok chiens et chats même si ils gardent leur distance, par contre nous éviterons de les placer avec des poules, Moustique et Nounours nont jamais eu de jouets. 

Nous recherchons un foyer calme et patient, sans enfants ou adolescents calmes, placement en maison avec jardin bien clos.

Moustique et Nounours sont très mignons et deviendront des amours une fois quils seront à laise dans une vie normale, ils ont besoin de temps.
Moustique et Nounours sont fusionnels et nous souhaitons les placer ensemble car ils se copient beaucoup.



MONTANT DES ADOPTIONS de 4 mois à 7 ans : 280.00 EUROS

PARTICIPATION A LA STÉRILISATION SI STÉRILISÉ EN FRANCE : 100 EUROS


Identifié par puce électronique, vacciné CHPPI/L + NOVIBAC,  carnet de santé


ADOPTION ACCEPTÉE DANS TOUTE LA FRANCE : Oui, mais l'adoptant doit venir chercher l'animal dans sa famille d'accueil (dpt XX)

Adoptable sous contrat de l'association L' Arche d Éternité - SIRET : 517 669 719 000 18



Contact des bénévoles responsables d'adoption : 06.70.87.84.27 - 06.37.25.72.24 - 06.73.13.17.91 - 07.50.34.33.79
Par mail : contact@archedeternite.org

Contact pour devenir famille d'accueil : 07.89.21.54.48 - 06.49.32.09.81
Par mail : familledaccueil@archedeternite.org

Vous ne pouvez ni adopter, ni être Famille d'Accueil, une autre solution soffre à vous - LE PARRAINAGE
Contacts : 06.24.92.29.62 *** parrainage@archedeternite.org

1 par mois pour soutenir nos actions : https://www.teaming.net/l-arched-eterniteVisitez notre site internet : http://archedeternite.org

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Une photo de Nounours avant d’être tondu :

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Nounours est adopté avec Moustique  ::

----------


## Vegane7

::

----------


## GADYNETTE

super !!!

----------

